# Fleas...HELP ASAP



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ruby came to me with fleas, which is why I wanted to bathe her right away. I just notice she has some sores around her little neck, and there are fleas all around them. How can I treat her being so young. Those sores cannot be comfortable, and I have got to rid the fleas. HELP!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

If you don't want to use chemical treatments on your pup, why don't you try the method I use with my three?
I use a Robicomb - an electric comb designed to use on children to kill headlice and their eggs.
My three get a twice weekly going over with the Robicomb and we've never had a flea problem. I've only ever found two fleas in the two and a half years I've been a chi owner and I found them after a stay in a dog friendly holiday home.
I also use a doggy teatree shampoo and contitioner when I bathe them.

I just wanted to add that you'll also need to chemically treat your home environment for fleas as they spend most of their time hidden away in carpets, bedding etc. They only jump on board for a feed and then they'll drop off to digest and breed.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Safe Ways to Get Rid of Fleas on Puppies | The Daily Puppy
This article should help you.

I have to ask what kind of breeder you got her from that would give her to you with fleas?!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ember said:


> If you don't want to use chemical treatments on your pup, why don't you try the method I use with my three?
> I use a Robicomb - an electric comb designed to use on children to kill headlice and their eggs.
> My three get a twice weekly going over with the Robicomb and we've never had a flea problem. I've only ever found two fleas in the two and a half years I've been a chi owner and I found them after a stay in a dog friendly holiday home.
> I also use a doggy teatree shampoo and contitioner when I bathe them.
> ...


I totally have one of those combs. I bought it a few years ago when the kids had got a bout of head lice. I will have to do that on her. 

I didn't get her from a breeder...I kinda feel like I rescued her from a family that has too many animals. 

I bathed her and combed her with a lice comb to get the dead fleas off best I could.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If I'd known she had fleas--I'd have recommended using Dawn dish soap to bathe her rather than the Baby Shampoo.  I'd personally get some flea shampoo & give her a flea bath. Then when she's dry give her a dose of Frontline & put her in a crate with a CLEAN blanket while you wash all your bedding/her beds/stuffed toys, etc as well as vaccuum/sweep/wash your floors. Now that she's been there for a bit--the fleas are probably in your home & not just on her.  She should have been treated immediately as soon as you got her home.

But she is not too young for Frontline. While it is a pesticide & I use it sparingly here (only when I notice any fleas) a flea infestation is terrible & sometimes difficult to get under control when it gets out of control to begin with. 

Good luck--I hope you can it under control so she's not so miserable!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

I did bath her the night I got her home, but I must not have got them all. I bathed her in dawn today, and vaccumed her bed. I'm gonna use the robi comb on her later on, she's sleeping now. I use advantix on my other dogs, and will probably start her next month once she is a bit older. She has only been on the hardwood floors and not any carpet in the house.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When we get fleas here, usually brought in by the cats, I treat everyone in the house with Advantage. Dogs and cats. I usually have to do that just once a year and we are fine. As long as I treat them soon after I notice them, I never have to worry about the house and bedding.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Poor Little Ruby, I hate Fleas, they can cause tape worms as well, if she swallows any of the fleas, since she has probably had them for awhile, I'd get her checked out.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tanna said:


> Poor Little Ruby, I hate Fleas, they can cause tape worms as well, if she swallows any of the fleas, since she has probably had them for awhile, I'd get her checked out.


I have to wait til next payday to take her to the vet, but she will be going in just under 2 weeks.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You can buy Frontline or a similar product from a pet store. You also may be able to get single doses of flea medicine from a low cost animal clinic. Then you wouldn't have to wait 2 weeks to treat her.

Edit to add:

I bought a single flea pill from our local spay and neuter clinic for $10. They only get 1/3 of the pill so it isn't spendy.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Given this advice a few times here and I've gotten a few ty's via pm and seen it reposted by other's perhaps it can help you and your pup to: Zodiac makes a Puppy formula flea and tick shampoo for sensitive skin with aloe, lanolin, oatmeal, and coconut extracts in it. I gave a bottle to my friend Becky after we rescued Jasper's Uncle Jo Jo ...his flea infestation was so bad it led to terrible hot spots on his skin. It worked so well that when Becky rescued 2 pups from the same place she used it for them to. Non irritating even to the hot spots and the fleas died quick. 1 or 2 baths should resolve the fleas. I use the adult formula shampoo from Zodiac as a preventative to. A bath every 2 weeks on my adult dogs works wonders on their coats and skin and non of my dogs in 10yrs have ever had a flea and trust me they go every where and spend lots of time with other dogs. Becky also uses it on all 35 of her dogs and pups over 8 weeks every month now. Average cost is between $11-$16 dollars in any pet store and it comes with a 28 day guarantee to kill fleas and their eggs. 


PS: Zodiac also makes stuff to treat any bedding or your house that won't smell bad and works well.

Here is a link with info on Zodiacs products. I think they are the best on the market and like I said my pets have been flea and tick free. Not just good as a treatment but a preventative to.Zodiac® Pet Care Products, flea, tick, mosquito control products, shampoos, sprays, powders, topicals


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Fleas can live on hardwood floors as well--not saying they are in yours but both my brother & best friend had terrible infestations (lasting more than a year--gross!) & they both have NO carpeting. Both were new houses & the families are very clean (not that that has anything to do with it....just saying LOL). Just some fleas are resistent to so much. I'd not wish that on anyone...but just because there are no carpets doesn't mean they're not there. Sounds like she was quite infested with them...hopefully you get them all asap!


----------



## SteveJames (Jul 27, 2011)

I do agree with the Robicomb.You must try this too.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

My Chanel came to me infested with fleas. I washed her in Dawn dishwashing liquid. I thought that I GOT THEM ALL BUT I didnt. The next day we went to my vet and he gave her revolution and me a flea comb. Thankfully, no more flesa. Thankfully Sparkles is fine as i give her advantix 2 the 1st of every month.
Good luck.


----------

